# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Trapez oder Schlaufen?

## Unregistriert

Hallo!
Aus Zeitgrnden nhrt sich bei nur langsam das Eichhrchen; sprich: ich bin Anfnger, obwohl ich eigentlich vor 1 1/2 Jahren bereits das erste mal auf dem Board gestanden hab.

Jetzt die Frage: Langsam wirds auch bei mir besser und ich wrd langsam gerne mal gleiten. Soll ich erst mit dem Trapezfahren anfangen oder ohne Trapez versuchen in die Schlaufen zu kommen?

----------


## Seppel

Hallo

also ich hab zuerst mit dem Trapez angefangen, stand dann allerdings am selben Tag auch schon in den Schlaufen. Mit dieser Methode machst du anfangs aber ziemlich sicher den ein oder anderen Schleudersturz, da du dich noch nicht in den Schlaufen "festhalten" kannst. Ich denk mal du solltest es einfach mal ausprobieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

hi,

also ich wrde empfehlen mich erstmal in das trapez einzuhngen, dann wird es mit dem gleiten auch besser klappen da du dein gewicht optimaler auf den mastfu bringst. ein bichen abfallen kann auch nicht schaden um den vorgang zu untersttzen. wenn du dann im gleiten bist oder an der schwelle erst den forderen und dann denn hinteren fu in die schlaufen. die fe am besten schon vorher nah an die schlaufen setzen um die bewegung und somit belastungsnderung so gering wie mglich zu halten. gibt natrlich auch etlich varianten...man kann ohne trapez gleiten....ohne zu gleiten in den fuschlaufen stehen...etc. aber wie es oben beschrieben ist, ist es wohl fr den anfang das einfachste, achte darauf das dein gewicht nicht auf den fen lasten sondern bers trapez geht sonst wirst du direkt anluven. viel spa!

----------


## Unregistriert

moin

also ich hab auch erst mit dem trapez angefangen.
allerdings hab ich das problem dass ich jetzt zwar gleiten kann allerdings nicht in den fuschlaufen  :Big Smile:  ich hab ein ziemlich altes board und da sind die schlaufen extrem weit hinten und ich trau mich hinein zu schlpfen  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,

versuchs erst mit dem Trapez, Vorausgesetzt richtig eingestellte Gabel und Tampen, am Anfang am besten Variotampen und die ruhig etwas lnger..., dann das einhngen, surfen und Gefhl frs Trapez entwickeln, aushngen ben.
wenn das dann ganz gut klappt merkst du das du nah dran bist den vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe rutschen zu lassen und erst mal so "rumtuckern", Gefhl!!! und irgendwann klappt das dann auch mit dem hinteren Fu... ;-).

Locke

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich bin auch erstmal ne ganze Zeit lang ohne die hintere Fuschlaufe gefahren und irgendwann stand mein Fu da fast automatisch drin.

----------


## anna32

> moin
> 
> also ich hab auch erst mit dem trapez angefangen.
> allerdings hab ich das problem dass ich jetzt zwar gleiten kann allerdings nicht in den fuschlaufen  ich hab ein ziemlich altes board und da sind die schlaufen extrem weit hinten und ich trau mich hinein zu schlpfen



geht mir genau so. Fahre sicher im Trapez, komme gut ins gleiten und trau mich dann nicht in die Schlaufen...damit ist das Vergngen immer recht kurz. Hab irgendwie Angst, da ich mir die Haxen breche, wenn ich nicht beim Sturz rechtzeitig aus den Schlaufen komme.
Tips?????

----------


## brocke

mhh.. tja, bei den alten brettern sind die schlaufen wirklich recht weit hinten, da braucht man schon ne gute prise wind um da hinten reinzurutschen ohne das des brett in wind dreht/luvt ... aber wenn ihr dann erstmal im gleiten und in den schlaufen steht, werdet ihr schnell merken, das euch die Fussschalufen halt geben und man durch sie viel sicherer als ohne auf dem brett steht.. Es wrd einfach alles stabiler! Also ab in die Schlaufendinger  :Big Smile: 

bis dahin

----------


## tigger1983

wrde allgemein immer mein trapez dabei haben und auch benutzen wenn der wind nicht zum gleiten reicht, klar wenn wirlich sogut wie kein wind ist geht das nicht, aber solange du genug druck im segel hast benutz das trapez, so bekommst du gefhl dafr. Hab das auch erst anfang Mai gelernt bin aber jetzt schon bei der Powerhalse.
Solltest du dann schnell genug sein um in die schlaufen zu kommen, so wrde ich anfangs ausgehakt in die schlaufen gehen, da du zu unsicher drin stehst und bei falscher belastung sonst schnell einen satz nach vorne macht, hab mir so ne schne delle in die Nose gemacht, naja nit so schlimm wie bei dem mit dem T-Rex hier. Mit der zeit wirst du sicherer so das du in den schlaufen fhrst und im trapez fhrst. Dann fngt die sache auch an relaxed zu werden.
also viel erfolg beim probieren

mfg

----------


## Tom_

> ich hab ein ziemlich altes board und da sind die schlaufen extrem weit hinten



hab auch mit 'nem alten 3,50Meter Brett angefangen, hab's nicht mal geschafft in die Naehe der Schlaufen zu kommen, ohne das Segel komplett zu verreien. Hab mich auch manchmal gefragt, ob die Schlaufen an dem Brett nur Atrappe waren...





> Hab irgendwie Angst, da ich mir die Haxen breche, wenn ich nicht beim Sturz rechtzeitig aus den Schlaufen komme.
> Tips?????



wenn die Schlaufen nicht zu gross eingestellt sind, dann rutschen die Fe beim Sturz automatisch raus (Oft genug selber praktiziert). Also ggf. einfach die Schlaufen verkleinern.





> Trapez angefangen, stand dann allerdings am selben Tag auch schon in den Schlaufen



Respekt! 
Bei mir lag dazwischen locker mal ein Jahr (bin zwar auch nicht so oft aufs Wasser gekommen - aber trotzdem ...)

Ansonsten, wie bereits mehrfach erwhnt, auf jeden Fall zuerst Trapez, und damit auch bei Leichtwind einfach rumprobieren...

Gruss an alle,
Tom

----------


## snowbabe

hi
ich hab auch erstmal trapetz fahren gelernt!!
allerdings hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das das zu erst mit dem vorderen fu in die schlaufe zu gehen (bei mir ) immer zum schleudersturz fhrte!! bzw mich hats einfach drbergerissen ... auf alle flle hats nicht funktioniert deshalb stell ich mein vorderes bein jetzt vor die vordere schlaufe ganz nah dann schieb ich mein hinteren fu in die hintere schlaufe ohne gewicht und zieh dann mit dem hinteren bein an der schlaufe nach oben dann fhrt man gerade weiter wenn ich dann schnell genug bin dann verlagere ich mein gewicht immer mehr auf das hintere bein und dann is es total easy den vorderen fu rein zu kriegen!!! sieht viell a bisl doof aus aber funktioniert super!!!!

Viel glck

----------


## tigger1983

gut davon hab ich noch nie gehrt, das man erst den hinteren rein setzt aber ok wenns klappt. Aber worauf man eigentlich nur achten muss, ist den Mast zu belasten, da das brett sonst sofort anluvt und man unter dem segel liegt. Evtl. vorher noch ein bissel abfallen, so ist das Zeitfenster grer das Brett auf kurs zu bringen.

----------


## Surfbr

Hallo,
ich wrde dir auch raten erst Trapez zu fahren und dann Schlaufen. Wenn du Schlaufen fahren willst, warte bist du am Gleiten bist, nicht zu frh reingehen. Ich setzt auch erst den hinteren Fu in die Schlaufe, mir wurde gesagt, dass man so keinen Schleudersturz machen kann. 
Gutes gelingen
Alex

----------

